# Polar CS200cad for wife?



## Mr Bentwrench (Feb 18, 2003)

We ride for fun and fitness and I have found my CS200cad a great feedback tool for me. I'd like to get one for my wife but she doesn't like the idea of a starp across her chest and so much so that she only wears bras when she absolutely has to. 

For fit, do the chest straps fit properly under the breast to function well? She is concerned because (her joke, not mine) is that she used to be a 36C and now she is a 34Long. 

Of couse she can try mine first but I just needed a woman's input and to give her a vote of confidence to at least try.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

A Polar Heart Bra might provide a better fit and more comfort for the strap:

http://www.amazon.com/Polar-Heart-Bra/dp/B000GK61L6


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

I find the WearLink strap, which comes with the CS200, to be more comfortable that the other type of strap that some Polars come with. Instead of a wide band of plastic, it's just a plastic transmitter (albeit a bit thicker) in the center.

I wouldn't want to wear the strap without a bra, though. I usually tuck my HR strap right under my bra strap.


----------



## hoverfly (May 16, 2009)

the polar straps are great. I have 2 of their HR monitors: F55 and CS600 (wind) and neither strap bothers me at all. they don't need to be tight, but sometimes I do have to get them slightly damp (in the grey colored areas on either side of the monitor, against the skin) for them to start up immediately. I really like all of the information I get from the bike computer and have enjoyed tracking my progress and bragging to all of my co-workers about how many miles I put in commuting


----------

